# World Record Jumper



## Joel Alvarez (May 16, 2009)

http://www.independentmail.com/news/2009/aug/22/mace-and-brox-set-world-record-dog-challenge/

Also placed in the Dock Dog Competition.
Joel


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you found your sport. Good for you, as it will be a snap to find a dog that can do this stuff.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome Job 8'1" that dog might be able to clear even you Jeff!!!!!!!

I would be remiss if I did not mention the large numbers of Sit Means Sit Dogs on the platforms at these events all across the country.
GO SMS


----------

